# slot car pit kit carrying cases



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Through the course of too many years playing with slot cars, I have accumulated several different slot car pit kit carrying cases. While cleaning :jest: (ROFLMAO!!) ( I crack myself up sometimes) I found most of them. The one I know for sure I am missing is the slide top AFX case. I don't have any from other HO manufacturers. Here is a link to my photobucket album for HO slot car cases:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/library/slot%20cars/HO%20slot%20car%20pit%20kits?sort=3&page=1

I also have 1/32 and 1/24 slot car pit kit carrying cases:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrt...Slot car 1 32 and 1 24 pit kits?sort=3&page=1

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

I have most of what you show. I do have the black case with the sliding top, but I don't think I've seen very many of them, found mine at a antique store. Got a friend here in Denver, that has quite a collection, he doesn't have one.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had those along with the larger AFX pit kit and sliding AFX case but have never seen an orange pit kit. Just yellow, black and tan. What about this one?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have found the design of the black AFX case (shown) to be fairly useless for AFX cars. Most of the slots are too narrow for an AFX car unless you really bend the sides and force the car down. Even then, you can't force the car to the bottom. These cases needed to be slightly bigger.

The other black AFX case (not shown) which kinda needed to be stood on it's end was even worse. Just a terrible design that I found basically worthless.

Joe


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobwoodly said:


> I've had those along with the larger AFX pit kit and sliding AFX case but have never seen an orange pit kit. Just yellow, black and tan. What about this one?


Oh yeah, I have that one too. Now where is it?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Buddy of mine has that Model Motoring case full of his old Hot Wheels and Matchbox cars. Kills me...

And I have a few Pit Kits too, and a big AFX box. Maybe I need to go to the dungeon and snap a pic...

--rick


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I usually sell any pit kits that i get from eBay auctions.. i'll keep you in mind if i get another top slider if you want.. i have one that came in a track set my mom got me at a garage sale years ago but i wont sell that one. funny story about it..my mother didnt even know it was in the box with the track and stuff. she said, "There arent any cars, just a bunch of track, but I thought you might want it anyways" when i opened up the box i saw the pit kit so i took it out and told her about it as i opened it. inside were the original cars (#43 Petty w/blue hood red fenders & an orange Superbird) both in mint condition, the little baggie of extra parts that came with it was there and unopened, plus a decal sheet and track flags etc. The entire set looks as tho it was played with once and then put away.. here i'll show you..ive left it just as i found it lol


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

RDM; that is too cool!!!

Marty: I need the red pit kit for my collection. Do you also have one of the larger AFX boxes that had a tray inside also?

Tom


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

rdm95 said:


> I usually sell any pit kits that i get from eBay auctions.. i'll keep you in mind if i get another top slider if you want.. i have one that came in a track set my mom got me at a garage sale years ago but i wont sell that one. funny story about it..my mother didnt even know it was in the box with the track and stuff. she said, "There arent any cars, just a bunch of track, but I thought you might want it anyways" when i opened up the box i saw the pit kit so i took it out and told her about it as i opened it. inside were the original cars (#43 Petty w/blue hood red fenders & an orange Superbird) both in mint condition, the little baggie of extra parts that came with it was there and unopened, plus a decal sheet and track flags etc. The entire set looks as tho it was played with once and then put away.. here i'll show you..ive left it just as i found it lol


LOVE IT. I have a tendency to leave "time capsules" as I found them too...

--rick


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ive never seen a Pit Kit like this before.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151104996524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey RDM:

Are you going after this one or should I try to get it?

Tom


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Id bid but Im sure its going to sell for more than Im willing to spend. Id really only be after the Super-Traction car anyways.. Its all yours my friend!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Where's that picture of Nuthers Tyco case, lol.


----------

